# Confused by negative tests plus low BP/light-headed/Nausea



## Jo82 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi there...I really hope someone can help. I had a negative test on Tuesday and Thursday following a fresh ICIS cycle where 2 x 8 cell day 3 embies were transferred. 


I have had light-headed, Nausea and feeling hot since 1 week into the 2ww. I have continued to have this since and despite stopping the pessaries. I have spoke to the clinic who said it was unlikely to be the medication. They advised I see the GP. The GP advised I have a lab pg test...but due to the weekend I can't take the sample in until Monday. I would then have to wait for the results. I asked about doing a HPT but he advised waiting. 


I have had brown spotting Sunday night-today very little amount when wiping and little on panty liner. I have had a small amount of red blood today but only when wiping. Just been to the toilet and no blood or brown spotting at all. 


Boobs still a little tender...they hurt so much in first week but think that would have been the 400mg progesterone I was on. 


Really confused...The GP said it sounds like I am having early pg symptoms yet the 2 negative HPT would indicate not. The GP said it may be Labyrinitis due to my symptoms but I do not have any ear problems at the moment although I have previously suffered with Labyrinitis. 


I'm now really confused and don't want to get my hopes up yet at the same time I'm wondering what on earth is going on. 


Can anyone suggest anything or know anything related to this? I may end up testing again tomorrow if AF doesn't fully show xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It might be worth testing again tomorrow, just to get more of an idea. It may be just a virus that you have got, I'm sorry I can't help more,

Let me know how you get on,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Jo82 (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks, test was negative and now got full af xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm sorry hun xx


----------

